

Building a Real Business - jhonovich
https://lessaccounting.com/blog/real-business/

======
_nate_
Very nice article representing the perspective and reality of the true
craftsman. I often feel I’m one of the few people who has no desire what-so-
ever to chase investors. It’s not what I do. I build stuff... and I'm very
successful and happy.

------
auggierose
This is basically saying, why is all the attention on supermodels, there are
so many pretty people out there who are not modelling?!

Yes, but so what?

------
jhonovich
the anti Y Combinator perspective...

~~~
ahoyhere
If you read the essay, it's clear he's not anti-startup, much less
specifically anti-Y Combinator. He is pro- other things instead, and saying
the "traditional" (lol) startup culture is overshadowing all other choices.

That's very different than "anti-YC."

